# FBI Background check from Australia



## namu (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

This is Namu from Melbourne, Australia.

I want to send the documents along with fingerprints fro me and my husband to get the background check for immigration purpose for Australia. I have all my documents ready. However, I have a questions regarding the return envelop with postage paid. Will it acceptable if I send a return envelop with postage paid from my FedEx account so that FBI can send me back the required "Background Check Certificate" for me and my husband? I will provide my account number and return mail address to send to my postal address in Melbourne, Australia. But will it be acceptable for FBI as FBI would have to call FedEx to collect the envelop to send it back to me?

I am confused and not sure how this works for getting FBI certificate for someone in Australia. :confused2:

Has anyone has the same story and solution for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

I doubt that the FBI would call FedEx and collect your envelope; they have enough to do. I think you would either have to send the envelope together with your other documents, or otherwise not supply a return envelope in which case you would get the PCC with usual snail mail.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

What does *FBI *here stands for ?

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> What does *FBI *here stands for ?
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti


Federal Bureau of Investigation


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi , 

CAn I apply for FBI Background check before submitting EOI ? Since it takes about 12 to 18 weeks to procur the results from FBI , i can have it ready and save time ? 

OR It is mandatory to apply for FBI check only after I am asked by the CO?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi ,
> 
> CAn I apply for FBI Background check before submitting EOI ? Since it takes about 12 to 18 weeks to procur the results from FBI , i can have it ready and save time ?
> 
> OR It is mandatory to apply for FBI check only after I am asked by the CO?


Generally you can go ahead and get the FBI clearance done ahead of time, but you should be aware that the initial entry date will be determined by the date of your earliest PCC/ meds. So if your FBI clearance is dated Apr 1st 2013, you will have to enter Australia before Apr 1st 2014.
Also, it takes about 6 - 8 weeks to get the FBI clearance. Unless you need 1 - 2 months to get your fingerprints done you should get it in much less time than 12 - 18 weeks.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally you can go ahead and get the FBI clearance done ahead of time, but you should be aware that the initial entry date will be determined by the date of your earliest PCC/ meds. So if your FBI clearance is dated Apr 1st 2013, you will have to enter Australia before Apr 1st 2014.
> Also, it takes about 6 - 8 weeks to get the FBI clearance. Unless you need 1 - 2 months to get your fingerprints done you should get it in much less time than 12 - 18 weeks.


Thank you for the response.


----------



## uydrk (Dec 2, 2013)

How did you get your fingerprints taken in Melbourne? I'm in Sydney and I'm trying to get this from FBI as well and I don't know where to get the fingerprints taken.

Could you please help? 
Thanks!
:help:



namu said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Namu from Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> ...


----------

